# bow shop in ne ohio



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

stoped in at gander mtn today after finding out i have a good peace of property to hunt this year and all the work i need done to my bow will cost and arm and leg. 
fyi. i need the bow restrung- want a peep, kisser, and loop for the release


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I use Great lakes outdoor supply in middlefield, great work and reasonable. 
440-632-9151 good luck


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

not sure where you are but here are a few i use kidron sports kidron oh, paulies pro shop salem oh and hunters outlet suffield oh strings and cables 40-120 peep 5 kisser 5 and dloop 3 kidron just put strings and cables on my buddies bow for 45 bucks will get it tomorrow. hope this helps you could also look at viperxstrings.com jessie will set you up right cost is 120 for strings and cables you would need to pick up any extra's and he will install them and make sure you are shooting good before you left.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

im in akron and i only use portage archery . (hunters outlet) there good guys and will hook you up with out ripping you off.


----------



## ohfrenchy (May 22, 2009)

sam kegg said:


> im in akron and i only use portage archery . (hunters outlet) there good guys and will hook you up with out ripping you off.


Can you give me an idea of where they are located at?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

near the intersection of state route 43 and waterloo rd they are just east of this intersection on waterloo rd on the north side of the road


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Getting your bow re-strung with a good string that will last and not have any stretch- will cost close to $100... i would go to Geauga Bow in Middlefield


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i live in parma but drive to berlin lake every day


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ohfrenchy said:


> Can you give me an idea of where they are located at?


complete Hunters outlet
1325 waterloo rd mogadore ohio
330 628-1457

comming from aurora i would take RT 8 to 77 south get off at 224 (mogadore) follow until RT 43 turn right, at first intersection turn left on waterloo rd. there on the left hand side,, jimbo will help you out!!!


----------



## ohfrenchy (May 22, 2009)

Thanks SK for the info.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

+1 on Portage Archery (Hunters Outlet).

I bought my Hoyt there last year. Great group of people and they do great work as well!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am partial to great lakes go visit john the man knows his bows


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

portage archery. def.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Great lakes outdoors & Geauga Bow all the way!


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Lakes in Middlefield.


----------

